# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Ganadores del FISM

## Mr.Mind

He estado mirando todos los ganadores del FISM en toda su historia, y me he quedado sorpendedido por que en 1985 (que por cierto fue en madrid), pone que ganaron el GRAN PRIX unos tal Javier y Ana, ¿quienes son estos magos y por que nunca oi hablar de ellos?

----------


## letang

En la revista de la D***, en algún número anterior hay una entrevista a Javier. Cuenta muchas cosas sobre ese número y la opinión que tenían otros magos de él.

Lo acabo de buscar para ponértelo más fácil.
Es la entrevista del número 5 de la revista, busca en "número anteriores".

Me ha resultado curioso que este señor también se apellidase Antón.
Con él ya son tres los magos "Antones" famosos en España.

Juan Antón (premio extraordinario con Tamariz), el mago Antón (el gallego) y Javier Antón (el premio FISM del que hablamos ahora).

Para quienes quieran saber cómo era aquel número transcribo parte del artículo, en la que Pablo Tejero nos describe el número:

(lo que sigue es de Pablo Tejero, en una entrevista para una revista de magia).

Su número ganador era original, tierno, emocionante y, sobre todo, muy mágico. Lo podemos describir del siguiente modo: 

(Música de Candilejas) Se abre el telón y se observa un parque (sobre césped artificial), con una farola alumbrando, una jaula, una papelera, un árbol, y un banco donde duerme un mendigo entre periódicos. Entra en escena una niña con su gato, y que despierta al mendigo con su ajetreo. El mendigo la observa, y ve que tiene miedo de verle, así que para que deje de tenerlo empieza a rebuscar en su bolsa algo que ofrecerle. Después de tirar varios objetos al suelo, le ofrece una piruleta que la niña rehusa, y de repente el mendigo ve un raído sombrero de mago, de sus tiempos de juventud, asá que coge el sombrero, se lo pone, y decide hacerle magia a la niña, ya que la idea parece gustarle. Coge a su gato, lo introduce en una caja de madera vacía, la deposita en medio del césped, y aun gesto de su mano, la caja de desmantela ante los ojos del publico desapareciendo el gato. El mago está contento de su obra, pero la niña triste por haber desaparecido su gato, así que para alegrarla decide seguir haciendo magia. 

(Música de 2001 Odisea en el espacio) Se sube al banco, abre la farola, y roba un poco de luz en su mano, disminuyendo asi el caudal de luz. Se acerca al suelo y de repente se ilumina en su dedo una luz, que se va pasando con la niña, y sacando luces de la niña, y sacando luces del aire. Finalmente las deposita en su mano, y las lanza contra el cielo que hay detrás, iluminándose todo al instante de estrellas. 

(Música de Candilejas) Pero la niña sigue triste, así que recoge un pañuelo del suelo, y se acerca a la jaula de las palomas, que está sobre un fino pie de metal blanco. Pasa el pañuelo por encima delicadamente, y al retirarlo aparece en su lugar un gran acuario iluminado con 45 peces en su interior. Sin embargo, la niña sigue triste, así que con otro pañuelo se acerca a ella, lo pasa un instante sobre ella, y le cambia el vestido. La niña se alegra, y entonces es cuando él se va hacia el medio y le señala la papelera que se ha convertido en una fuente con varios caños de agua de luz. Aun así, la niña está triste porque no ha recuperado a su gato, así que el mago se quita el sombrero, lo arroja al suelo y, apesadumbrado, se sienta en el banco. Se mira las manos viejas de mago, que no ha sabido hacer feliz a la niña. De repente, un foco de luz se posa sobre su frente (simulando que ha tenido una idea). Se acerca a la niña sollozante, y a un gesto de sus manos se apaga la luz en la farola. Se encarama al banco, abre la farola y dentro aparece el gato. Se lo devuelve a la niña, y cuando va a despedirse de ella, ella no le hace caso porque está entusiasmada con su gato, así que el vagabundo regresa al banco, se tumba sobre él y se cubre de periódicos. Cuando la niña se aleja del parque con su gato, tropieza con el sombrero de mago en el suelo, y se acerca hacia el banco para despedirse del vagabundo. 

(Musica de Gloria) Pero cuando se acerca al banco retira el primer periódico, y no hay nada. Retira el segundo y tampoco. Así sucesivamente con el tercero, y cuando retira el cuarto, se da cuenta de que el mago ha desaparecido y de repente se ilumina sobre el firmamento una estrella.

----------


## slydini

como es que no aparece en el libro de LA MAGIA ESPAÑOLA DEL SIGLO XX?
(al menos yo no lo he visto)

Y como es que no tuviera tanta trascendencia como los premios de ascanio, tamariz, carrol, y magomigue?

----------


## ign

¿Usaron la música de "Candilejas"?  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

LLevo varios meses queriendo acoplarla a un juego sin saber que ya se adelantaron hace más de 20 años...  :( 

¿Habría alguna forma de poder ver ese número?

¡Un saludo!

----------


## Mr.Mind

Quiza por que ese año se celebro en madrid, y al ser en España se les resto meritos, pero no se, en teoria (y puede que en la practica) el GRAND PRIX del FISM es mas importante que los primeros premios de cartomagia de Ascanio, Tamariz, Carrol y MagoMigué. Que alguien nos resuelva las dudas !!! 

Por cierto me parece muy bonito el numero de que ha descrito Letang, pero habría que verlo...


Por cierto: aparte de los premios de cartomagia, tenemos a Camilo en primer premio de micromagia en el 1973 creo (ahora no lo estoy viendo), y en los 50 a Bernat en manipulacion y close up... Aparte hay unos cuantos españoles que han concursado y se han quedade segundos y terceros y no tenia ninguna noticia de ellos.

Aqui podeis ver a todos los ganadores del fism, divididos por años, por si teneis curiosidad http://www.fism.org/PrizeWinners.htm

PD: Una foto de  Javier y Ana  (en chiquitito), esta en la web del FISM

http://www.fism.org/images/Javier&Ana2.jpg

----------


## letang

Copio algunos fragmentos de la entrevista para contestar algunas preguntas:



> Y como es que no tuviera tanta trascendencia como los premios de ascanio, tamariz, carrol, y magomigue?


(Fragmento de la entrevista de Pablo Tejero)

*PT: Con toda la repercusión que lleva conseguir un Gran Premio Mundial [algo que sólo han alcanzado quince magos a lo largo de toda la historia (nombres tan ilustres como Richard Ross, Fred Kaps, Lance Burton, etc. lo poseen)], con la fama que tiene usted en el extranjero, palpable no sólo a nivel de congresos internacionales, sino a nivel de congresos nacionales de otros países, donde todo el mundo le conoce y todo el mundo le admira, ¿por qué en España no se le ha conocido nunca? ¿Se considera un olvidado?*

JA: Un amigo mío me dijo en su momento que más que un olvidado, quizás fuera un silenciado de la magia en España, por no comulgar con la corriente imperante en el país. Me identifico más con el término silenciado. 

*PT: ¿Quién tiene la culpa?* 

Javier Antón, tras esta pregunta, me sonríe, se lleva las manos al aire simulando sostener entre ellas un violín que hace sonar, y me dice: 

JA: El que quiera entender... que entienda. 




> Quiza por que ese año se celebro en madrid, y al ser en España se les resto meritos, pero no se


*PT: ¿Se valoran estos elementos [esfuerzo y dedicación] en su justa medida en España?*

 JA: Mira, en este país se tiende a rebajar los méritos tanto de trabajo como de imaginación y arte, de cualquier persona; cuanto más cercana a nosotros, mejor, sobre todo si no sigue ciertas corrientes. Por ejemplo, a mí me han metido "mucha caña" por muchos motivos, la mayoría de la gente sin conocerme siquiera, otro montón me han hecho criticas sin haber visto mi número, sin preocuparse de verificar los datos, y sin saber nada de magia, que es lo que tiene... en fin. Yo tuve la mala suerte de estar en la organización del mundial que gané, y ello me conllevó oscuras críticas, de gente concreta, mientras que otro tipo de gente, creyó a pies juntillas, sin preguntar, lo que se decía. Y una de las cosas que se me criticaba es que, por ejemplo, yo me había gastado mucho dinero en el montaje del número (en realidad, el precio de los materiales fue de 300.000 pesetas de la época; el resto fue todo trabajo propio). Fue mucho menos dinero del que se gasta un mago en un número de pañuelos. Esta critica la recibí en el Nacional, porque había que desprestigiarme, ya que no se podía permitir que ganara un gran premio un "don nadie". Después, en el Mundial, gané el Gran Premio, y allí había gente que se había gastado muchísimo más dinero que yo (había un japonés con un pañuelo enorme de seda, pero de varios metros, que sin duda costaba más que todo mi material junto). Cuando gané, en cambio, nadie dijo "los demás se han gastado mas dinero que él, y el campeón ha sido él". Otra de las acusaciones fue la típica "lo hacen todo desde fuera, apretando un botón". Sin embargo lo que no miran es que yo llevo una trayectoria como mago, de veinte años, en los que he pasado por la época de los pases, las manipulaciones, las cartitas, etc., y es por ello, por lo que llego a la conclusión de que quiero hacer unas cosas más o menos mecanizadas, para centrarme más en la presentación. ¿Cómo se les ocurre decir eso, cuando anteriormente he tenido que dominar todas las técnicas para llegar a ese punto? Nunca le van a dar valor ni al arte ni a la imaginación. Porque el arte y la imaginación se tienen o no se tienen. En cambio, la técnica se adquiere con ensayo, y los materiales con dinero. Estas dos cosas están al alcance de cualquier mortal que esté dispuesto a pagar el precio. El arte y la imaginación no están en venta.

----------


## El Munir

> *PT: ¿Quién tiene la culpa?* 
> 
> Javier Antón, tras esta pregunta, me sonríe, se lleva las manos al aire simulando sostener entre ellas un violín que hace sonar, y me dice: 
> 
> JA: El que quiera entender... que entienda.


Qué quiere decir con eso?

Saludos

----------


## Iván Manso

En este enlace tenéis todos los nombres de los ganadores y otros puestos de los FISM. Está en alemán, pero se entiende...

http://www.magicpromotionclub.ch/Fis...eltmeister.htm

Un saludo

Iván Manso (Ich spreach deutch)

----------


## BusyMan

> Iniciado por letang
> 
> *PT: ¿Quién tiene la culpa?* 
> 
> Javier Antón, tras esta pregunta, me sonríe, se lleva las manos al aire simulando sostener entre ellas un violín que hace sonar, y me dice: 
> 
> JA: El que quiera entender... que entienda. 
> 
> 
> ...


Gene Wilder en el Jovencito Frankenstein

----------


## Mr.Mind

> En este enlace tenéis todos los nombres de los ganadores y otros puestos de los FISM. Está en alemán, pero se entiende...
> 
> http://www.magicpromotionclub.ch/Fis...eltmeister.htm
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Iván Manso (Ich spreach deutch)


ya lo habia puesto yo y en ingles...

----------


## Mr.Mind

El caso es que, se sabe algo de este mago? sigue vivo? nose, todo es muy extraño, letang, no puedes escanear la entrevista entera? :P

PD: No voy a decir nombre igual que el, supongo que todos nos damos cuenta de lo que se refiere con el violin, esto me intriga  :!:  :!:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Gene Wilder en el Jovencito Frankenstein


FRONKONSTIN!, Se dice FRONKONSTIN!!!  :evil:







Ciertamente la entrevista y la anecdota dan mucho que pensar sobre nuestra opinión de los magos que nos rodean. Qué faacil es decir que, por ejemplo, Ascanio es el mago favorito de uno (hay miles de hilos sobre preferencias) cuando seguro que ni le han coniocido y, en cambio, olvidar a otros tantos grandes... 

Yo, como no tengo ni puñetera idea no opino. Eso sí, me quedo reflexionando un poco (pero poco).

----------


## Iván Manso

Uy, cierto Mr. Mind, sorry, no me había fijado... esto... bueno, yo lo puse por si nos están viendo alemanes... mmm... no cuela no?

----------


## ignoto

> Nunca le van a dar valor ni al arte ni a la imaginación. Porque el arte y la imaginación se tienen o no se tienen. En cambio, la técnica se adquiere con ensayo, y los materiales con dinero. Estas dos cosas están al alcance de cualquier mortal que esté dispuesto a pagar el precio. El arte y la imaginación no están en venta.


Gran verdad dónde las haya.

----------


## letang

Relacionado con lo que remarca ignoto:

Alguien le preguntó a Steve Jobs (fundador y principal imaginario de los productos de Apple) por qué había disminuido el presupuesto en el departamento de Investigación y Desarrollo, y dio una respuesta que creo vale la pena que todo el mundo la lea:

"Investigación es mucho más sobre personas e ingenieros de calidad que de dinero. Me gustaría que desarrollar productos asombrosos fuera tan fácil como simplemente escribir un cheque, pero si ese fuera el caso, Microsoft tendría ahora mismo unos productos sorprendentes."

http://eliax.com/index.php?/archives...esarrollo.html



> Ciertamente la entrevista y la anécdota dan mucho que pensar


El comentario del violín pues sí, hace reflexionar, pero dándole vueltas pienso que quizá no sea una acusación a una persona en particular, sino al "efecto" que ha causado esa persona y todos le han seguido.
O sea, quizá "culpable" de crear una corriente que ha arrastrado mucho, pero no culpable de haber hecho nada nocivo.
Vamos, esto por interpretarlo con buenos ojos  :Wink1:

----------


## El Munir

A ver,entiendo a QUIEN se refiere con lo del violin,pero no POR QUE.

Saludos

----------


## DrkHrs

Pues con lo del violín a todos se nos viene un nombre a la cabeza, eso está claro. Pero lo cierto es que, si así fuese, tan solo tendríamos la versión de una de las partes y para opinar sería bueno escuchar tambien al del violín.
De todas formas, sean o no ciertas nuestra elucubraciones, de lo que estoy seguro es de que en este mundillo nuestro también habrá bandos y rencores. Como en todas partes. Estoy seguro que habrá magos que no podrán ver a otros magos por las razones mas peregrinas, en unos casos justificadas y en otros no tanto. Eso es inevitable.
La verdad es que preferiría no haber leido este hilo, ahora me quedo sin saber que pensar.

----------


## Mr.Mind

Letang, ¿de cuando es la revista donde has sacado la entrevista?.
Me podrias mandar el articulo por mail o por privado (si puedes escanearlo, no creo que quieras transcribir toda la entrevista).

----------


## letang

Mr.Mind, te mando un MP.

----------


## El Munir

¿Por qué no lo cuelgas aquí?

Si no puedes,por favor,mandame el mp a mi tambien....

Saludos

----------


## ignoto

> Mr.Mind, te mando un MP.


Yo también quiero.

(Te vas a jartar a recibir peticiones   :Lol:   )

----------


## Chema78

Listo!
Saludos!

----------


## ignoto

Apañao.   :Wink:  



 :Lol:

----------


## Chema78

JAJAJJAJA Que cabrón!!  

No seas malo que necesita tiempo para averiguar donde salia la canción esa del otro post!!

----------


## El Munir

Me he leido la entrevista entera y el tio me parce bastante prepotente,y creo que se hace el martir como si todo el mundo fuera contra el.

Pero es solo mi opinion.

Saludos

----------


## ignoto

¿La canción esa no es la misma que la que salía en la serie esa de Antena 3 de las marujas? Creí que ya lo tenía claro.

----------


## Jaime

Hablando del Fism...
En donde podría ver la actuación con la que ganó Henry Evans, el título de campeón de magia de cerca en el 2000, el cual se celebró en Lisboa?
Muchas gracias

----------


## dreaigon

Y el video que se grabó con la actuación de carrol cuando ganó?

----------


## letang

No poner el nombre de la revista tiene un motivo que ya se habló en su día pero bueno, ya lo han soltado por aquí.

El Munir, si esa es la conclusión que sacas de toda la entrevista... Dios te compadezca...

Un saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## El Munir

Saco bastantes mas,y tiene razon en muchas cosas de las que entiendo ademas de seguro en algunas que no entiendo,pero pienso lo que he dicho,que va de victima.

Saludos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
> Ciertamente la entrevista y la anécdota dan mucho que pensar
> 
> 
> El comentario del violín pues sí, hace reflexionar, pero dándole vueltas pienso que quizá no sea una acusación a una persona en particular, sino al "efecto" que ha causado esa persona y todos le han seguido.
> O sea, quizá "culpable" de crear una corriente que ha arrastrado mucho, pero no culpable de haber hecho nada nocivo.
> Vamos, esto por interpretarlo con buenos ojos


Explico más... Me ha hecho reflexionar en el sentido de que siempre reconocemos a 'los más famosos' o a los 'habituales'... a esos a los que nadie (o pocos) se atreven a citicar abiertametne. Muchas veces vemos a magos de menos renombre con una mirada prejuzgadora (sui se pudiera usar el 'palabro'). Damos por hecho que 'no puede ser tan bueno'. Y puede resultar ser un verdadero grando. 

A eso es a lo que me refiero, a lo dificil que es ser profeta en esta tierra. El del violín (a quien admiro, por cierto) 'es bueno, muy bueno' (con tonillo Sobera) y hace sombra (involuntariamente) a muchos otros grandes. Creo que debemos abrir más nuestra miraa y valorar a cada uno de la manera más objetiva posible, sin dejarnos influir tanto por la opinión que tenemos de 'los violinistas'.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

...pues mira, yo creo que eso de hechar la culpa a otros que han triunfado mas que uno... me parece ir de victima y dice muy poco de la capacidad de aceptación y autocrítica de esa persona, además de suponer un desperdicio de “energías” que se podrían usar para otro proposito.
El del violín bien merecida tiene su fama. En mi opinión por sobrados meritos frutos de su trabajo. Estoy seguro que no ha contratado matones para deshacerse de la competencia. Aunque fuese por el factor suerte (que no es el caso) pues mira, a alguien le tendría que tocar. Es lógico que tenga gente que le adule y lo tome como un dios.
No hay nada mas triste que envidiar y odiar al envidiado por llegar mas lejos que uno mismo. Uno se ha de sentir orgulloso de lo que hace y consigue. Y si uno encuentra mil obstáculos que le impiden triunfar y ve como otros encuentran el camino llano, uno se ha de sentir orgulloso de lo aprendido en superar los obstáculos. Y si lo que uno hace no tiene mucho éxito, pero es lo que a uno mas le gusta hacer, pues adelante con ello! Pero sin tildar de necios a los que no encuentran disfrute en lo que uno hace.
A mucha gente nos falta capacidad para sacar provecho de la critica. Hay mucho elitismo y mucha soberbia, y poca capacidad de ver las vigas en el propio ojo.

----------


## runnerbcn

¿Sólo a mi me parece una tontería seguir deciendo "el del violín"? No está prohibido decir Tamariz, ¿no? 
Yo creo que en este mundillo (y no digo lo de "mundillo" de forma peyorativa), como en todos, hay rencillas, gente que se lleva bien con unos y mal con otros. Y, como es lógico, me atrevo a suponer que, a lo mejor, Tamariz no le cae bien a todos los magos, de la misma forma que, seguramente, a Tamariz tampoco le caerán bien todos los magos que ha conocido. El quid de la cuestión está, en mi humilde opinión, en que el señor de la entrevista lo que hace es tirar la piedra y esconder la mano, haciendo unas acusaciones bastante graves pero guardándose bien la ropa (sólo he leído los extractos que se han puesto en este hilo), y Tamariz, aunque yo no soy un experto en Juan ni he leído todas sus entrevistas y artículos, siempre ha mantenido una actitud bastante más conciliadora y diplomática. Que sea cierto o no que Tamariz influyó en que este señor acabara siendo un desconocido por no seguir "la corriente imperante de este país" (estaría bien saber a qué se refiería con eso) es algo que queda entre este señor y Tamariz. A mi me da igual, la verdad.

Saludos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vamos a ver... en mi primera lectura no saqué las conclusiones que habéis sacado algunos. He vuelto a releer y.. sigo igual, la verdad.

Me explico:




> Dice:
> 
> PT: Con toda la repercusión que lleva conseguir un Gran Premio Mundial [algo que sólo han alcanzado quince magos a lo largo de toda la historia (nombres tan ilustres como Richard Ross, Fred Kaps, Lance Burton, etc. lo poseen)], con la fama que tiene usted en el extranjero, palpable no sólo a nivel de congresos internacionales, sino a nivel de congresos nacionales de otros países, donde todo el mundo le conoce y todo el mundo le admira, ¿por qué en España no se le ha conocido nunca? ¿Se considera un olvidado? 
> 
> JA: Un amigo mío me dijo en su momento que más que un olvidado, quizás fuera un silenciado de la magia en España, por no comulgar con la corriente imperante en el país. Me identifico más con el término silenciado. 
> 
> PT: ¿Quién tiene la culpa? 
> 
> Javier Antón, tras esta pregunta, me sonríe, se lleva las manos al aire simulando sostener entre ellas un violín que hace sonar, y me dice: 
> ...


Yo no puedo sacar de aquí la conclusión de que 'el violinista' HICIERA algo concreto para que Javier Antón fuera silenciado. El no pertenecía o no seguía la corriente imperante y eso le ha supuesto ser silenciado, pero no veo que se refiera a personas concretas, sino al 'sistema' en general. El del violín ha sido, es y será un grande (eso es indudable) y creo que ha pasado lo habitual en este país: Uno es la estrella (merecidamente o no) y como te salgas de su estilo no eres nadie.




> PT: ¿Se valoran estos elementos [esfuerzo y dedicación] en su justa medida en España? 
> 
> JA: Mira, en este país se tiende a rebajar los méritos tanto de trabajo como de imaginación y arte, de cualquier persona; cuanto más cercana a nosotros, mejor, sobre todo si no sigue ciertas corrientes. Por ejemplo, a mí me han metido "mucha caña" por muchos motivos, la mayoría de la gente sin conocerme siquiera, otro montón me han hecho criticas sin haber visto mi número, sin preocuparse de verificar los datos, y sin saber nada de magia, que es lo que tiene... en fin. Yo tuve la mala suerte de estar en la organización del mundial que gané, y ello me conllevó oscuras críticas, de gente concreta, mientras que otro tipo de gente, creyó a pies juntillas, sin preguntar, lo que se decía. Y una de las cosas que se me criticaba es que, por ejemplo, yo me había gastado mucho dinero en el montaje del número (en realidad, el precio de los materiales fue de 300.000 pesetas de la época; el resto fue todo trabajo propio). Fue mucho menos dinero del que se gasta un mago en un número de pañuelos. Esta critica la recibí en el Nacional, porque había que desprestigiarme, ya que no se podía permitir que ganara un gran premio un "don nadie". Después, en el Mundial, gané el Gran Premio, y allí había gente que se había gastado muchísimo más dinero que yo (había un japonés con un pañuelo enorme de seda, pero de varios metros, que sin duda costaba más que todo mi material junto). Cuando gané, en cambio, nadie dijo "los demás se han gastado mas dinero que él, y el campeón ha sido él". Otra de las acusaciones fue la típica "lo hacen todo desde fuera, apretando un botón". Sin embargo lo que no miran es que yo llevo una trayectoria como mago, de veinte años, en los que he pasado por la época de los pases, las manipulaciones, las cartitas, etc., y es por ello, por lo que llego a la conclusión de que quiero hacer unas cosas más o menos mecanizadas, para centrarme más en la presentación. ¿Cómo se les ocurre decir eso, cuando anteriormente he tenido que dominar todas las técnicas para llegar a ese punto? Nunca le van a dar valor ni al arte ni a la imaginación. Porque el arte y la imaginación se tienen o no se tienen. En cambio, la técnica se adquiere con ensayo, y los materiales con dinero. Estas dos cosas están al alcance de cualquier mortal que esté dispuesto a pagar el precio. El arte y la imaginación no están en venta.


ufffff........ ¿Véis prepotencia? ¿Cuantas veces en este foro habéis sido malinterpretados porque, en la forma escrita, no se ha entendido el matiz o la entonación conque escribíais? Yo no lo veo tan prepotente....... quizá algo resentido pero, insisto, conociendo cómo somos (me incluyo) en este país, quizá tenga razones para estarlo.

----------


## El Munir

La prepotencia la veo en la entrevista competa^^

Saludos

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Vamos a ver... en mi primera lectura no saqué las conclusiones que habéis sacado algunos. He vuelto a releer y.. sigo igual, la verdad.
> 
> Me explico:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


O'Malley, mas claro el agua.
...y digo yo, en este pais que la gente es tan mala con JA, alguien le ha impedido salir con un altavoz a gritar lo que le han "silenciado"?
Simplemente viene a decir "Yo soy el mejor, pero Tamariz y la mala gente de este pais me han fastidiado". Pues que quereis que os diga... Hay unos cuantos millones habitantes en este pais. Me niego a pensar que el que tenga una buena cosa que ofrecer no tenga éxito.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Manel (desde el cariño   :Wink:  ).. a lo que em refiero es que no veo que diga 'Tamariz ha sido el responsable INTENCIONADO' de que se me silenciase.

Creo que puede entenderse que en este país o eras Tamariz o no te daba bola ni Dios. Ni titulares en prensa, ni entrevistas, ni reconocimietno ni nada.

Sólo indico que cabe esa interpretación (tan válida como la tuya) y que sin hablar directamente con Javier para aclararlo estaremos (ambos opinantes) cayendo en las conclusiones sin fundamento serio. Yo le doy cancha.



> Pues que quereis que os diga... Hay unos cuantos millones habitantes en este pais. Me niego a pensar que el que tenga una buena cosa que ofrecer no tenga éxito.


¿Hablamos de músicos buenos que se lo curran como nadie y que no pueden salir del garaje y de 'triunfitos' de factoría?   :Wink:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

O'Ma, que el cariño va siempre por delante!   :Smile1:   ...faltaría mas! y mas sin ser esta nuestra guerra.




> Creo que puede entenderse que en este país o eras Tamariz o no te daba bola ni Dios. Ni titulares en prensa, ni entrevistas, ni reconocimietno ni nada.


A veces hay que currarselo un poco. Dalí, cuando en USA no lo conocía ni Dios se las apaño para ser portada de los principales periodicos del pais.
La vida es "injusta" por definición. Rara vez nos da algo por la cara, y pocas veces accede a darnos la razón.
Eso sí, al igual lo que a nosotros nos parece bueno, a la mayoría no. Pero tampoco se puede aspirar a que guste a todos con lo que uno ofrece. Y quizas no estemos dispuestos a renunciar a hacer las cosas a nuestra manera... pero no podemos obligar que la gente comulgue con nuestra doctrina.

Pero bueno, solo se trata de mi opinión sobre un fragmento de una entrevista. Para nada mi opinión pretende ser un juicio sobre esta persona, que al fin y al cabo no tengo el gusto de conocer.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vale, pero deja de darme besitos en las orejas........  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  


bueno, el propio entrevistador ha mencionado lo conocido que es y el prestigio que tiene fuera de España. Entiendo que se lo habrá currado pero que no ha sido profeta en su tierra, quizá, porque no se le ha dejado......

Y vamos a dejar este asunto ¿Hacen unas cervecitas?   :Lol:

----------


## Dramagic

A ver...que estoy muy cansado de que se hable sin saber....

Se está diceindo aqui que si no se sigue la corriente de Tamariz, es decir, la marcada por la Escuela Mágica de Madrid (os recuerdo que no es la única escuela ni corriente mágica del mundo, sino que hay muchoas otras también estudiadas por Tamariz) no se es nadie en este pais, acusando en algunos casos a Juan de eso. 

Y que me decis de Magic Andreu? y de Marko? y de Montty? y de muchos otros que triunfan en nuestro pais y que no necesariamente comparten las ideas de la Escuela Mágica de Madrid? 

No equivoquemos las cosas.

----------


## Iván Manso

Comparto la opinión de David al 100%. Tendencias hay muchas, cada uno es libre de seguir la que quiera y triunfará con cualquiera... la cosa es ser bueno o no serlo, no culpar de ello a la tendencia. Seamos todos tendenciosos, creemos nuestras tendencias, no culpemos injustamente.

Un saludo

Iván Manso (El tendencioso justiciero)

----------


## MJJMarkos

Habla un aprendiz de uno de los que más "tirría" tenía contra Tamariz (y no, no era Carroll por dios! no penseis gilipolleces, era Aurelio).

Siempre tuvo la sorna, la envidia en la boca hacia Juan. Siempre en contra de... siempre siempre siempre...

La tendencia mágica la sigue uno o no la sigue. Y si con tu tendencia mágica no triunfas, no es porque estés equivocado o "silenciado" (menuda gilipollez, tanto eso, como la pregunta del entrevistador que podría hacer más incapié en temas más mágicos y menos verduleros), sino porque la otra tendencia simplemente es MEJOR.

Examinad la carrera de AMBOS iconos (porque para mi son dos iconos indiscutibles) y vereis que las diferencias son abrumadoras exceptuando ese premio.

Tanto de repercusión mediatica como en calidad mágia (lo siento, no es que sea un tamariz's fan, pero la diferencia es cuanto menos fácilmente observable).

El que uno haya luchado como un jabato no impide nada en absoluto, sin ir más lejos, el aquí presente hace 2 sábados se puso a hacer magia en PÚBLICO en un pub, con Tamariz a su vera... e hice NAVAJAS, y a mi Juan no me hizo ni competencia, ni me intentó poner trabas, ni silenciar, ni quitar o robar protagonismo. Y soy un don Nadie.

El problema es que quizás este hombre tenía una concepción mágica y cuando uno tiene concepciones mágicas novedosas que ha sacado él, es difícil entrar por otra o admitir que la tuya es la errónea. Quizás su concepción fuese la errónea, quizás fuese la que menos gustase (por supuesto, a mi Juan me gusta muchísimo más, tanto en forma de hacer magia, como en forma de verla), quizás es que estuviese equivocado.

Lo que yo veo en esa entrevista es pura prepotencia, sobervia y sobretodo, creerse EL MEJOR. Sólo hay una cosa peor que creerte mejor de lo que eres, creerte el mejor. Y este señor da esa sensación (Lo siento letang, yo lo veo así).

Lo que pasa que aquí se juntan dos problemas que llevan existiendo desde que Juan es Juan (y dicho sea de paso, desde que JUAN y EXCLUSIVAMENTE JUAN [con sus Pepes, sus Migueles Gomez, sus Joaquin Navajas, etc...] pusieron en boca de todos la magia y en televisión y crearon un aperturismo):

1º La envidia.

2º El snobismo de "yo critico al maestro".

Analicemos las teorías mágicas, los por qués mágicos, las enseñanzas, las justificaciones, la forma de ver la magia, y dejemonos de verdulerías y chorradas de salsa rosa estilo: es que soy un silenciado por el del violín.

Que dicho sea de paso tiene un mayor TRABAJO que este señor. Y no hablo de cara al público, sino de cara a los magos, más cantidad y más reconocido.

Pero vamos, que chorradas al margen, yo a Andreu no le veo muy de la tendencia de Tamariz, y no comparto su forma de ver/hacer magia, y sin embargo HA TRIUNFADO (en mayúsculas) ANTE PÚBLICO (que es ante quien importa, no en congresitos o congresazos de magos, eso no sirve, muchos FISM tenemos y algunos sin FISMs están haciendo las delicias en la televisión).

Quien dice Andreu dice tantos otros en España.

Un abrazo.

Y por favor, más respeto.

----------


## shark

> El que uno haya luchado como un jabato no impide nada en absoluto, sin ir más lejos, el aquí presente hace 2 sábados se puso a hacer magia en PÚBLICO en un pub, con Tamariz a su vera... e hice NAVAJAS, y a mi Juan no me hizo ni competencia, ni me intentó poner trabas, ni silenciar, ni quitar o robar protagonismo. *Y soy un don Nadie*.


Tu lo que eres es un "desgraciao" , te tengo envidia y te odio  8-) 

Hasta en este pais, si eres un crack o un genio o como querais llamarle despuntas y se te reconoce... decir que te silencia alguien mejor que tu es insultar nuestra inteligencia (al menos la mia)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Sigo pensando que os equivocáis en un punto. De lo que dice el Pescailla deduzco que quiere decir que Tamariz silenció a JA. Eso es una idiotez, sobre todo porque no veo yo a Tamariz silenciando a nadie. al igual que tampoco creo que sea indispensable que Tamariz te reconozca para triunfar en este mundo.

Insisto, lo que yo leo es que 'se le silenció' (medios de comunciación, quizá algunos sectores de la magia) porque estaba en otra línea. No creo que esté diciendo que Tamariz se señalara con el dedo para que no se le tuviera en cuenta.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Es que las personas en condiciones dicen las cosas con pelos y señales. No dejan caer las cosas y que cada uno interprete.

De todas formas, habla SOLO de Juan. Aunque tu quieras disculpar o pensar bien.

----------


## shark

yo interpreto en efecto que el que silenció era juan . (con permiso del irlandes)

pd: juan el de tacháaaaaaaaaan , no Valdes

----------


## letang

> Sólo hay una cosa peor que creerte mejor de lo que eres, creerte el mejor. Y este señor da esa sensación (Lo siento letang, yo lo veo así).


¿Por qué lo sientes? No entiendo a que te refieres...  :shock: 
Yo no he dado niguna opinión porque no conzoco a ninguno de los dos. Bueno, a Juan si lo he visto actuar en escenario, hacer magia a mi lado, y hacerme magia a mi personalmente, pero nunca he hablado con él así que no "lo conozco".
Y a Javier Antón, aún menos....

Cuando hace años leí esa entrevista primeramente pensé eso, que según Javier Antón, Juan había hecho algo para silenciarlo o así.

Ahora que uno ya conoce más el amarillismo de los textos, pues pensé que quizá se refería a que "la corriente" creada por Juan arrastró más y por eso tal y tal y tal... O sea, que he entendido la cosa desde un punto de vista más suave.

Pero yo no he dado ninguna opinión y la verdad es que no me parece una discusión "fructífera". Creo que cada uno debemos hacer lo que nos gusta, hacer las cosas a nuestro modo (hay un artículo de Tommy Wonder sobre la originaldiad muy interesante), y con el tiempo nos vamos dando cuenta de que cosas que pensábamos que iban a ser muy guays son la verdadera mierda. Pero creo que casi todos vamos haciendo lo que nos gusta sin seguir corrientes.

Pues eso, que me he quedado extrañado con que me nombraras ahí como si yo hubiera hecho algún comentario diferente (quizá te referías a ignoto, que dio una opinión más contundente)  :Wink:  

Por cierto, en un mensaje ignoto hace un "quote" y pone un pedazo de la entrevista, pero el quote aparece con mi nombre.
Que quede claro que esas dos líneas son palabras de Javier, parte de la entrevista, que si no puede resultar confuso.

Un saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## ignoto

Mi mensaje lo borré porque lo escibí en un momento de excesiva tensión debida a mi trabajo y no pensaba realmente lo que puse.

Por si alguien se pregunta qué pasó con él.   :Wink:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Pues si lo que realmente está diciendo (que no lo creo) es que no llegó a ser reconocido aquí porque Juan le sileció me parecería una estupidez porque, ya lo he dicho antes, no creo que para triunfar aquí sea necesario que Juan no te silencie o, lo que es lo mismo, que sea necesario que Juan te haga notorio. 

por otro lado... no veo a Juan 'Silenciando' intencionadamente a nadie... 

Pero bueno, allá cada cual.

----------


## El Munir

> Yo no he dado niguna opinión





> el tio me parce bastante prepotente





> si esa es la conclusión que sacas de toda la entrevista... Dios te compadezca...


Siempre con buen rollo,quiza se refiriera a eso...

Saludos

----------


## BusyMan

> por otro lado... no veo a Juan 'Silenciando' intencionadamente a nadie...


¿Y por qué no le ves silenciando a nadie? Es más... ¿le ves alguna vez?

¿Por qué no va a ser Juan Tamariz un cabrrón con pintas que se dedica a echar por tierra el trabajo de los demás? (que yo tampoco lo creo, pero al no conocerle, ni un poquito, no creo que podamos aventurar esas cosas).

No le conoces ahora y no sabes cómo era antes. Sí, en el escenario y en la tele es majete, cuando le conoces en persona ves que es adorable... pero, cooño, Bob Marley daba PALIZAS a su esposa!

Ni mucho menos digo que Juan haya hecho jamás eso. Sólo digo que me jodee que se presuponga cosas de la gente sin conocerle de nada.

----------


## letang

El Munir, con ese comentario me refería a que la entrevista dice mcuhas más cosas itneresantes como para sólo quedarse con eso, ahí no quería dar a entender que yo pensara que tu opinión fuera equivocada (esta frase es muy incoherente porque las opiniones nunca son equivocadas, son opiniones) pero a lo mejor sí fue por eso, quien sabe  :Wink1: .

En caso de que la alusión viniera por ese comentario pues lo dicho, que me parecía una entrevista con más contenido como para solo quedarse con el "marujeo" del final (que como dije en otro lado da pie a una discusión poco fructífera y muy dada a las críticas o defensas injustificadas -como dice Busyman-).

Con buen rollo por supuesto  :Wink1:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Busy: Mira por donde te voy a contestar (desde el aprecio)

Efectivamente no le conozco personalmente más allá de haber tenido la fortuna de haber sido elegio en una cocasión para subir con él al escenario a presenciar su magia de cerca 

Es cierto que tengo de él la impresión que me han dejado sus apariciones televisivas (que he seguido siemrope que he podido) o las entrevistas que he podido leer. 

Igualmente he tenido la oportunidad de conocer las (esta vez lo digo yo: custionables) impresiones que mucha gente ha dado de él en foros, conversaciones y/u otros medios.

Por todo ello he dicho que 'no le veo' en esa tesitura, mostrando una impresión personal (impresión) y no una conclusión o pronunciandome categóricamente. 

Si no pudiéramos hacer comentarios desde esas premisas habría muchas cosas de las que muchos (y te incluyo, mamonazo) no podríamos hablar.

Sin quitarte razón sobre lo de 'prejuzgar sin conocer' creo que esta vez has estado excesivo.  :roll:

----------


## eidanyoson

Editado por repetición, es que soy un pesado  :D

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues habrá estado excesivo, pero le doy toda la razón a Busy.

 Lo siento O´ma, pero si no somos capaces ni de conocernos a nosotros mismos como para conocer a otra persona...

 Aunque bien es cierto, que desde una mera observación personal, y desde el universo de la admiración, no veo yo al "violinista" en esos menesteres (o quizá me nubla la razón algo que no veo o no quiero ver...)

 Nadie de vosotros diría que yo soy un psicópata asesino, (bueno, excepto Felipe pero es que él es casi mi terapeuta).  8-)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Pues habrá estado excesivo, pero le doy toda la razón a Busy.
> 
>  Lo siento O´ma,


Recuerdame que la próxima vez que nos encontremos en el aeropuerto lleve a mano mi gadgett 'Puñal en la correa del reloj para abrazos'.

Lo de 'excesivo' es puramente personal con Busy.

----------


## BusyMan

> Lo de 'excesivo' es puramente personal con Busy.


Excesivo en las formas, sí... pero no en el fondo, verdad?

Escribí el mensaje antes de entrar en una reunión que me tocaba las pelotas y las formas fueron descargando la ira que no podía descargar con el que debía.

Aún así insisto en que el fondo del mensaje es más que acertado. Te chinchas y sorry por las formas.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
> Lo de 'excesivo' es puramente personal con Busy.
> 
> 
> Excesivo en las formas, sí... pero no en el fondo, verdad?


hombre, a mi propio comentario me remito:




> *Sin quitarte razón sobre lo de 'prejuzgar sin conocer'* creo que esta vez has estado excesivo.


Por otro lado....




> Aún así insisto en que el fondo del mensaje es más que acertado. Te chinchas y sorry por las formas.


El fondo era semi-acertado porque no estaba ni prejuzgando ni siquiera opinando (ambas llevarían una necesidad de análisis basado en el conocimiento). Simplemente exponía una impresión, para lo cual no hace falta conocer (puesto que las impresiones son percepciones basadas en premisas mucho, poco o nada rigurosas). Por ello el acierto en el fondo (en mi caso) no ha sido mucho.

Y, evidentemente, las formas me han tocado los shamrocks. Me debes unas cervecitas como compensación.

Y la próxima vez te alivias con Ignoto o con el 'Pescailla', que yo soy más sensible.   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

> El fondo era semi-acertado porque no estaba ni prejuzgando ni siquiera opinando (ambas llevarían una necesidad de análisis basado en el conocimiento). Simplemente exponía una impresión, para lo cual no hace falta conocer (puesto que las impresiones son percepciones basadas en premisas mucho, poco o nada rigurosas). Por ello el acierto en el fondo (en mi caso) no ha sido mucho.


 8) 

¡Halaaaaa! Ahora me toca volver a la escuela para entender lo que escribe el personal.

Si es que el inglés va a por mi.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> ¿Y por qué no le ves silenciando a nadie? Es más... ¿le ves alguna vez?
> 
> ¿Por qué no va a ser Juan Tamariz un cabrrón con pintas que se dedica a echar por tierra el trabajo de los demás? (que yo tampoco lo creo, pero al no conocerle, ni un poquito, no creo que podamos aventurar esas cosas).


Pero es que eso es absurdo. No hay que conocerlo para poder contemplar la opción. La opción en si es ridícula. Que pasa, que JA no ha triunfado por que Tamariz le ha criticado su trabajo? No veis que eso no se coje por ningún lado?
El que dice que no ha triunfado por culpa de los demas simplemente no contempla que su trabajo quizas no era para tanto. Sobreestima su trabajo, él no está equivocado, son los demás que no lo aprecian, o simplemente lo tiran por tierra sin razón alguna.
Una ridiculez, vamos.

----------


## runnerbcn

Para ampliar un poco el debate, ¿alguien me podría explicar cuál ha sido la corriente derivada de la Escuela Mágica de Madrid, y en qué se diferencia de lo que hacen magos como "Magic" Andreu, por ejemplo?

Saludos.

----------


## eme-eme

He descubierto esta conversación por casualidad.
Le preguntaré a Javier Antón si le apetece escribir algo para publicar aquí. Creo que sería interesante que fuera él quien explicara muchas cosas que habeis comentado.
Saludos,
MM

----------


## winehouse

que respondio javier :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ??

----------


## Tereso

> que respondio javier??


Dijo que yo no he sido reconocido por culpa del Mago Frank y su adorable Conejo Blas :P

Está buena la discusión, a fin de cuentas es un lado de la magia que nunca me ha tocado experimentar y no sabía que exisitiera.

Muy interesantes puntos...

----------


## Juandi

Acabo de descubrir este hilo y voy a decir algo.

Soy amigo de Javier Antón desde hace casi treinta años. Voy a tratar de aportar algunos datos y de contestar a algunas de las dudas que se han ido planteando a lo largo del hilo.

Javier Antón sigue vivo. Mantiene su joyería en la calle Flandro, 9; aunque actualmente la regentan sus hijos. Una de ellas es Ana, la que formó dúo con él en el FISM.

No acude, sino excepcionalmente , a la Asociación Mágica Aragonesa. No es socio.

En los bajos de su local de la calle Flandro se reúne semanalmente con amigos magos.

Sí aparece en el libro “La magia española del siglo XX” de M.A. Gea y J. Gallego, concretamente en las páginas 105 y siguientes.

La enemistad entre Javier Antón y Juan Tamariz es anterior al congreso de 1985 (y hasta ahí puedo leer).

Javier Antón no es conocido en España a nivel popular ni dentro del mundo profesional porque no es ni ha sido nunca profesional. Su negocio (la joyería) marchaba viento en popa cuando ganó el Grand Prix FISM y no lo cambió por la vida de artista.

(Lo que sigue es una opinión de mi cosecha.)

Lo que me parece lamentable es que no sea conocido (y reconocido) dentro del mundo de la magia. Muchos jóvenes no han oído hablar nunca de él. Cuando se habla de magos importantes y premiados siempre se nombra a otros. Si buscáis en este foro (o en cualquier otro) veréis que entre los “grandes” siempre se cita a los mismos y se “olvidan” otros muchos, entre ellos Javier Antón.

¿De quién es la culpa? Él lo tiene muy claro, pero yo… Bueno, me gustaría que este mensaje sirva para desagraviar(al menos en parte) el buen nombre del único Gran Premio FISM que tenemos en España.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## runnerbcn

> La enemistad entre Javier Antón y Juan Tamariz es anterior al congreso de 1985 (y hasta ahí puedo leer)..


Mi vena marujona se ha despertado y necesita una dosis de cotilleo. Cuéntanos un poco más, anda, a ver si se me pasa el mono   :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------


## Juandi

Pues mira, precisamente el marujeo es lo que trato de evitar. Si puedo ofrecer datos objetivables que no empañen la imagen de nadie, lo haré gustoso.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## winehouse

se puede saber que tanto antes del congreso se llevo la enemistad?

----------


## Juandi

La guerra “dura” empezó a partir de que Javier Antón ganara el Gran Premio Extraordinario en el Congreso Mágico Nacional de Logroño en 1984. Es decir, un año antes del FISM de Madrid.

----------


## winehouse

cuantos años tiene javier?

----------


## Juandi

Entre 55 y 60 años. Los cumple a mitad de junio (Géminis).

----------


## McPincho

A mi más que la pelea con Tamariz, que también me interesa, ya que soy un poco marujón, me interesa más otra cosa: hay forma de ver la actuación, si está gravada ¿no se puede colgar al youtube?

----------


## Juandi

Esta noche he estado cenando con Javier, le he comentado esta movida (la del foro, quiero decir) y aclarado algunos puntos.

La “pelea” con Tamariz nunca ha tenido lugar: ellos casi ni se conocen en persona. Los “feos” se han producido siempre a distancia.

Javier Antón Viscasillas cumplió los 60 años el 19 de junio pasado.

¿Colgar alguna actuación suya en el youtube? Complicado, pero se intentará. Javier tiene en su archivo privado diversas tomas de su número. Están en formato VHS y bastante bien conservadas, aunque presentan las deficiencias propias de la época. Lo peor es que ninguna de las tomas hace justicia al número. Ni siquiera él posee ninguna toma buena realizada por alguna cadena de TV ni nada por el estilo.

(Continuará)

----------


## Ravenous

Muchas gracias por la información Juandi. Es un tema que hace bastante que me llama la atención.

A ver si con un poco de suerte podemos ver una de esas tomas...

----------


## winehouse

Juan Tamariz tiene si no me equivoco 65 años.

Probablemente algun dia no estuvo de acuerdo Tamariz o Javier con algo que dijo alguno y se volvio el desacuerdo, aun que no se conocen mucho. La bomba como dice Juandi estallo un año antes de la FISM porque Tamariz no estuvo de acuerdo con que ganara....

Alguna vez has visto su acto? Que tal te parece que es?

----------


## Juandi

> La bomba como dice Juandi estallo un año antes de la FISM porque Tamariz no estuvo de acuerdo con que ganara....


Por ahí va la cosa. Hay que tener en cuenta que antes de ganar el Congreso de Logroño Javier Antón era un absoluto desconocido, de manera que roces personales directos aún no podía haberlos.




> Alguna vez has visto su acto? Que tal te parece que es?


No sólo lo he visto montones de veces sino que lo viví desde dentro desde el mismo día en que empezó a gestarse. Mi opinión, por tanto, no es ni puede ser objetiva, pero ¿te parece poco que ganó el Grand Prix FISM 85?

Tal vez otro día, con más tiempo, redacte una narración del número ganador.

Mágicos saludos

----------


## Juandi

Al principio de mis comienzos mágicos yo no entendía mucho (sigo sin entenderla muy bien) la diferencia entre magia de cerca y de escena. Yo quería ser mago y punto. Pero pronto empecé a ver que esa división existía y que era más rotunda que el muro de Berlín.

Por un lado estaba Juan Tamariz. Recién ganado su primer premio en Cartomagia en el FISM de París comenzó una carrera frenética por difundir el arte que había heredado de Ascanio, dentro y fuera del mundo de la Magia.

Desde Madrid emprendió una fructífera labor dentro de la magia. Muchos libros, revistas-libro, artículos, trabajos con la Escuela Mágica de Madrid, las jornadas de El Escorial. Posiblemente sea la época más fecunda de este gigante de la magia española.

Pero Tamariz no sólo trabajó dentro del mundillo de los magos. Avalado por su primer premio mundial comenzó con su carrera televisiva de cara al gran público. ¡Lo que tuvo que bregar este hombre entre los responsables televisivos!. “Tiempo de Magia”, su participación en el “Un, dos tres...” en el papel de don Estrecho, en el programa infantil de los sábados por la mañana, “Magia Potagia”…

Por otro lado, desde los Estados Unidos nos empezaron a llegar los grandes espectáculos televisivos. Primero fue Mark Wilson con su “Magic Circus”. Unos meses después nos llegaron, un poco revueltos, los especiales del veterano Doug Henning, los del dúo Sigfried y Roy... y los de un joven llamado David Copperfield.

El mundo de la magia española se dividió (si es que no lo estaba ya) drásticamente en dos mitades. Por un lado estaban los que defendían la “magia de cerca” y por otro los de la “magia de escena”. Muchas burradas dijeron unos y otros.

Recuerdo haber leído las declaraciones de un mago profesional (omitiré su nombre) diciendo que Tamariz había inventado una nueva especialidad: la “guarromagia”. También recuerdo a muchos magos (presuntos amigos de Juan al que sonreían mucho cuando estaba delante) ponerlo a caer de un burro a sus espaldas afirmando que se estaba cargando la magia en general y la magia de escena en particular. Envidia, mucha envidia.

Desde el otro bando tampoco se quedaban cortos. Prestigiosos miembros de la EMM soltaban en privado pestes contra esos espectáculos norteamericanos donde la magia quedaba “muy diluida”. En público decían que la magia de escena también les gustaba, pero fueron muchos los artículos publicados en los que se menoscababa su importancia.

Con estos antecedentes llegamos al Congreso Mágico Nacional de Logroño en 1984. Cuando muchos se frotaban ya las manos porque el premio gordo estaba cantado (sólo faltaba un participante por concursar, un zaragozano absolutamente desconocido que, lógicamente no iba a cambiar nada) Javier y Ana presentaron su número.

Al terminar la actuación, el público, con lágrimas en los ojos ante la emotividad del número, se puso a aplaudir de pie durante un largo rato. La ovación fue tan duradera que obligó (ya sabéis que en los Congresos no se pueden “forzar” los aplausos mediante subidas y bajadas de telón ni entradas y salidas del mago) a que Ana María asomase levemente entre cortinas, hiciese una reverencia al público ¡y meterse rápidamente otra vez entre cajas!

Durante la cena de gala de esa misma noche se proclamó a Javier y Ana como Gran Premio Extraordinario del Congreso. Nunca he visto llorar a Javier como aquella noche cuando abrazaba a su hija. Ni tan siquiera en el FISM del año siguiente.

Otro día os contaré más cosas.

(Continuará)

----------


## pablito_

Que continue pronto por que me parece de novela, en serio, y siguiendo en serio, creo que tienes dotes para escribir...
Y hablando de magia, lo unico que no comprendo es el porqué de la división, el detonante que lo produjo.
Javier Anton ha escrito libros, articulos o alguna cosa similar?¿¿? Siguió trabajando después de ese supuesto silenciamiento?? 
...Y a raiz de lo de que estuvo en la sombra... como bien ha dicho alguno de foreros, no se debe hablar de algo que no has visto/vivido/compartido, pero aun así, J.A no podria haber hecho algo más por salir a la luz,hacerse notar...¿? En fin, el señor del violin o como le querais llamar es toda una eminencia en la materia, eso esta clarisimo, pero es que en este pais no se puede ser nadie sin su beneplácito¿?¿? (pregunto, no afirmo) En fin nos faltan muchas partes de la historia, lo que desdeluego tengo claro, es que si ese hombre con su hija ganó el FISM por aquella época su magia no tendría nada que envidiar a la de tamariz (al menos en el escenario) Lo que me entristece un poco es pensar que ese hombre dejó la magia por obligación, si lo hizo por que era feliz en su joyeria, de pm, pero si fue por imposición...me daria mucha pena, Juandi, espero que esa historia continue, un saludo!

----------


## winehouse

Juandi muchas gracias por darte el tiempo de escribir, supongo que otra cosa de la pelea es que Juan se sintio opacado por que un desconocido haya ganado, mas tarde escribire completo el asunto

----------


## Juandi

Tras ganar el Gran Premio Nacional, no creáis que todo fueron parabienes. Hubo muchas felicitaciones y también muchas, muchísimas críticas verdaderamente aceradas. En las revistas mágicas se publicaron editoriales y artículos que menoscababan a Javier cuando no hacían burla manifiesta. No faltó, incluso, una viñeta gráfica que decía algo así.

-	Oye, yo quiero ser campeón de España.
-	Pero para eso hace falta un kilo.
-	¡Ah, bueno! ¡Así, cualquiera!

Desde que conozco a Javier Antón, su sueño dorado era alcanzar el Grand Prix en la FISM. No tenía ningún pudor en decirlo públicamente, aunque muchos se le burlaran por ello. El éxito en Logroño fue una mera etapa en este viaje imparable. Ni por un momento penséis que decidió presentarse tras ganar el nacional ni para cerrar las bocas que ladraban contra él. Su destino estaba escrito desde mucho tiempo antes.

Así que, nada más terminar el congreso nacional se puso manos a la obra, a mejorar el número. Todos los aparatos fueron construidos de nuevo. En algunos casos se modificó completamente el procedimiento tramposo. En otros se realizaron mejoras significativas. En todos se mejoró la estética. Finalmente dos efectos nuevos fueron añadidos al espectáculo.

Una actuación en la televisión local (de la que lamentablemente nadie guarda copia) y una participación en el “Un, dos, tres...” (donde el implacable Chicho tuvo la “feliz” idea de quitarle la música para ponerle otra “más bonita”) datan de este año intermedio y son las únicas actuaciones que realizó en España (y las únicas grabaciones para televisión).

Llega el mundial. Gran expectación. Muchas presiones hacia el jurado por parte de grupos interesados. El gran favorito es Davido, un noruego que había quedado primero de manipulación en el FISM anterior y que se presenta nuevamente (con un número muy parecido) a magia general. Pero no es el único candidato.

La gata que tiene que aparecer en la farola está a punto de dar a luz. Como se le ocurra parir a mitad de actuación, se puede montar un chandrío de los gordos, cortocircuito incluido. Afortunadamente, la gata no parió… hasta una hora después. Cuando en el hotel abrimos la jaula de transporte Mariví (su esposa) y yo nos encontramos con un gran charco de sangre… y cuatro lindos gatitos.

El nerviosismo, natural en un concurso, en esta ocasión se hallaba en su estado más exaltado. Como no podía ser de otra manera, cuando Javier y Ana salen a actuar sobrevienen una serie de fallos técnicos. El cajón que se desarma solo no lo hace y hay que ayudarle con la mano. Las palomas que debían estar en escena han sido olvidadas por el regidor. Una de las luces de la mano no funciona y se ve obligado a cargar otra de repuesto sobre la marcha. La fuente que debía aparecer no se abre por completo y le tiene que propinar un codazo disimulado… Una de las peores (no, la peor sin duda) actuaciones de su vida. 

Pero él no se amilana y va sorteando uno a uno todos los obstáculos hasta terminar el número. Sólo los que lo conocemos nos hemos dado cuenta de los problemas acaecidos, de modo que, al finalizar su actuación en el auditorio de Madrid se escucha la mayor ovación de todo el congreso con todos los espectadores aplaudiendo puestos en pie y llorando a moco tendido.

¿Todos...? No. No todos.

Se han movilizado una serie de grupos, partidarios de otros participantes, para organizar una gran pitada tras su actuación. Algunos miembros de la Asociación Mágica Aragonesa (a los que llamamos “la vieja guardia”) se quedan serios como palos sin aplaudir. Entre los que abuchean se encuentran algunos españoles. Un desconocido de aspecto centroeuropeo se acerca a Javier tras su actuación y, a falta de un idioma común, le dedica un gesto obsceno con un dedo.

Gran tensión antes de conocerse el veredicto del jurado. Algunas filtraciones aseguran que existen presiones para conceder un Gran Premio ex aequo, uno de escena y otro de mesa. Finalmente no es así y Javier Antón es proclamado Grand Prix FISM 85. El encargado de entregarle el trofeo es un venerable anciano que durante todo el congreso estuvo sentado a mi lado. Se llamaba Dai Vernon.

Tras el Congreso, el presidente de la Asociación Mágica Aragonesa decidió celebrar una cena-homenaje al reciente ganador. Los miembros de “la vieja guardia” no se apuntaron: todos tenían algún compromiso que les impedía acudir. Ante la escasez de asistentes la cena se suspendió. Javier Antón se borró del AMA.

Durante los dos años siguientes realizó diversas giras por Europa, intermitentes para compaginarlas con su joyería. Francia, Suiza, Alemania, Mónaco… Pero nunca actuó en España. Un día Javier descubrió que el hombre de confianza que había dejado a cargo de su negocio le estaba esquilmando todo lo que podía. Automáticamente suspendió todos los compromisos que le quedaban pendientes para volver a atender su negocio.

Y nunca más volvió a actuar en público.

----------


## Enrique J. Ferrojas

Santo dios.. con historias como estas dan ganas de no intentar ganar nada  :-( 

Gracias Juandi por regalarnos este relato tan bien escrito para poder conocer un poco de la historia de Javier Antón.

Saludos
EnriqueJ

----------


## margot

Publicado na página oficial da FISM na internet, escrito por Max Maven:


The Grand Prix went to Javier y Ana, an illusion act employing a large, elaborate set, with a sentimental storyline involving a sad little waif who 
meets up with a benevolent hobo who turns out to be an angel in disguise. There were those who felt that the ratio of magic to cloying sentiment was too low.

There were also rumours that certain members of the judging panel had conspired to scale down the points given to strong acts in order to bolster the chances of the Spanish illusion act. Of course, similar gossip had cropped up at many previous FISM™ contests. This time it was intensified because the champion, Javier Anton Viscasiflas, was a member of the convention organizing committee, and the only contestant to have a full‑page photograph in the souvenir program. If nothing else, there was clearly favouritism involved, and this dampened the reaction to the outcome.

----------


## Juandi

Me muero por las ganas de saber lo que dice. ¿Alguien podría traducirlo?

Gracias de antemano.

----------


## letang

A falta de una traducción más precisa hago un intento:



> El Gran Premio fue para Javier y Ana, con un número en el que usaban una gran y elaborada esceneografía, con una historia sentimental sobre una niña que conoce a un vagabundo que resulta ser un ángel encubierto. Para algunos la relación entre el sentimentalismo empalagoso y la magia era bastante baja.
> 
> Hubo también rumores de que algunos miembros del jurado se pusieron de acuerdo para bajar la puntuación de algunos números más impactantes con la intención de favorecer el número del español. Cosa que, obviamente, ha sucedido en ediciones anteriores del FISM. Esta vez con más intensidad porque el campeón, Javier Antón, era miembro del comité organizativo, y era el único participante que tenía una foto a página completa en el programa. Simplemente eso, hubo un claro favoritismo, y esto empañó los resultados.

----------


## Juandi

Naturalmente, el señor Max Maven es libre detener su propia opinión y de expresarla. En este caso está claro que él tenía otro favorito que no ganó. En el artículo completo dice claramente quienes eran sus candidatos.

Lo que me llama la atención es que esto lo escriba en la página oficial de la FISM y que se lo den por bueno. Si tenéis paciencia de leer la historia completa de los concursos FISM (escrita entera por Maven) veréis que no para de hablar mal de los mismos: de lo mal que estuvieron organizados, de lo injusto de las decisiones del jurado (todo pucherazos, según él) y de otro tipo de trapicheos.

¿Os imagináis que la página principal de los “Oscar” de Hollywood se dedicara a meter caña a los galardonados, diciendo que no lo merecían? Yo no puedo concebirlo.

Margot: Eres un recién llegado y éste es tu primer (y único) mensaje. No te has identificado en absoluto.

También tú eres libre de tener tu propia opinión y de expresarla. En tal caso, ¿por qué no lo haces? ¿Por qué te limitas a ser un simple repetidor de lo que dice Max Maven? ¿No tienes opinión por ti mismo? ¿O se trata de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano (no soy yo, es Maven quien lo dice)?

¿Y por qué tiras esa piedra? ¿Es que no te alegras de que un español sea Grand Prix de un FISM? ¿Acaso fuiste tú uno de los que le abucheó durante su actuación? ¿Por qué lo abucheas ahora? ¿Porque estás en el anonimato?

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## Ravenous

Hombre, Juandi, no te pongas así, el mensaje es simplemente una información adicional que nos indica que no sólo "la vieja guardia" parecía estar contra él. No dice que esté de un lado o del otro. Del mensaje: 




> Publicado na página oficial da FISM na internet, escrito por Max Maven:


Es imposible extrapolar nada sobre la opinión del autor. 

Yo saco como conclusión que Maven estaba en contra, y que tiene, o mucha libertad para publicar lo que le dé la gana, o un coleguilla como responsable de la pagina del FISM. Pero no hay razón para atacar al mensajero, sobre todo porque quizá, como muchos de nosotros, no tiene información de primera mano para posicionarse respecto al asunto, y aunque la tenga, prefiere adoptar una postura neutral. No sé si me entiendes.

----------


## margot

> Margot: Eres un recién llegado y éste es tu primer (y único) mensaje. No te has identificado en absoluto.
> 
> También tú eres libre de tener tu propia opinión y de expresarla. En tal caso, ¿por qué no lo haces? ¿Por qué te limitas a ser un simple repetidor de lo que dice Max Maven? ¿No tienes opinión por ti mismo? ¿O se trata de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano (no soy yo, es Maven quien lo dice)?
> 
> ¿Y por qué tiras esa piedra? ¿Es que no te alegras de que un español sea Grand Prix de un FISM? ¿Acaso fuiste tú uno de los que le abucheó durante su actuación? ¿Por qué lo abucheas ahora? ¿Porque estás en el anonimato?
> 
> Mágicos saludos.



Caro Juandi
No deseo de ninguna manera estar anónima, si no terminé mi perfil, era solamente porque fue indicado que solamente después del registro tenía hacerlo.
Por lo tanto puedo avanzar ya que soy una maga portuguess.
 Desde  1973 atendido todas las ediciones de la FISM inclusivé de España, de la cual también tengo el  vídeo.
Si puse la opinión de Max Maven , la hice solamente porque habla a nombre oficial del FISM, es decir, con otro peso, que la mina no tiene.
Perdona mi castellano pero creo que lo vas a entender
Margot

----------


## Juandi

Margot: Muchas gracias por identificarte. ¡El peso que me has quitado de encima! Confieso que al principio pensaba que eras un troll (alguien que lanza una puyita camuflada con el único interés de crear polémica y malestar). 

Perdona mi desconfianza (creo que justificada) y el aluvión de preguntas que te lancé. Afortunadamente veo que las has interpretado limpiamente, cosa que también te agradezco.

Los portugueses se dividen en dos grupos: los que hablan el español bastante bien y los que lo hacen muy bien. Tú perteneces al segundo. De modo que te invito a que participes más activamente en este foro. Pocas mujeres magas tenemos y menos aún con tanta experiencia como tú debes tener acumulada.

Gracias también por aportar una línea de pensamiento nueva (aunque esté en desacuerdo con ella) que yo no conocía. Me encanta conocer opiniones divergentes cuando están bien argumentadas y planteadas de forma educada.

En resumen, bienvenida al foro de magiapotagia. Seguro que tienes muchas cosas interesantes que contarnos.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Juandi, eres grande, muy grande  :117: 
Oye, tienes que recopilar estos escritos y ponerlos en pdf!!!
Me ha encantado la historia de mi tocayo (si, Ricky Berlin no es mi verdadero nombre, lo siento por la multitud de fans enloquecidas que anelan mis favores s****les)

Más más!

EDIT: ¿no se puede abrir un post nuevo sobre "Anecdotas de Juandi" y ponerle un Post It"

----------


## ignoto

> Juandi, eres grande, muy grande


No creo que sea correcto postear sobre el sobrepeso de algunos foreros.   :Lol:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Perdón por desvirtuar pero... ¿me lo parece a mi o el avatar de ignoto tiene las gafas más grandes?
Que pasa, ¿Has cambiado de empleo y te han aceptado en la ONCE? 
¿O lo haces para cobrar ciertas subvenciones del estado?

----------


## BusyMan

Letang, creo ver una pequeña imprecisión en tu traducción (muy buena, por cierto).


Cuando dice que:
"Cosa que, obviamente, ha sucedido en ediciones anteriores del FISM" 

viene de:
"similar gossip had cropped up at many previous FISM™ contests."

Lo cual deja claro que lo que ha sucedido en ocasiones anteriores (y posteriores) son los rumores sobre conspiraciones, no las conspiraciones.

Por lo que queda aclarado que Max Maven no afirma que hubiera conspiración sino rumores.

De lo que sí habla es del favoritismo, pero bueno, no tiene nada de raro potenciar la publicidad de lo propio.

----------


## letang

La verdad es que no estoy demasiado puesto en inglés y en el texto había muchas palabras que se me escapaban, así que gracias por esa puntualización.  :Wink1:

----------


## winehouse

Juandi, crees poder preguntarle a Javier que que piensa ahorita de lo sucedido y cual es su opinion sobre el  digamos Silenciamiento que se le dio

----------


## Juandi

> Juandi, crees poder preguntarle a Javier que que piensa ahorita de lo sucedido y cual es su opinion sobre el  digamos Silenciamiento que se le dio


Javier Antón sigue resentido por el poco reconocimiento que se le ha dado dentro del mundo de la magia española. No pertenece a ninguna sociedad ni ha acudido en los últimos años a ningún congreso. Tan solo se reúne los jueves con algunos amigos en su local.

Tenía previsto continuar hoy con la descripción del número ganador, pero acabo de ver que existe una estupenda narración del mismo en el segundo mensaje de la primera página de este hilo. Así que a ella os remito.

Con lo cual, de momento, no se me ocurre nada más con lo que continuar la “crónica”. Pero puede que continúe si alguien me ofrece alguna sugerencia.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## pablito_

...Bueno juandi, por sugerencias que no sean (al menos por mi parte)

Si te apetece hablarnos de los siguientes congresos que hubo, de las opiniones de los magos nacionales, lo digo por que parece raro que aun que este hombre discutiese o tuviese problemas de relacion con tamariz u otros magos  todo el "gremio" hiciera oidos sordos o no lo apoyasen, no sé si me explico... Y una cosa que he leido no en este ultimo mensaje, si no en otro anterior, es que javier anton desde aquello dejo de estar en el "mundillo" y desde entonces nadie le a rendido homenaje (algo asi es lo que he creido entender, como que no se le reconoe lo que trabajó/ganó o aporto al mundo de la magia) pero, en mi caso, y sintiendolo por que demuestro que me queda mucho por aprender, no habia oido hablar de el jamas, ni de su magia ni nada relacionado... con esto quiero decir que si hubo un vacio de dos o tres generaciones de magos  (o más)  y él ya no  volvio a la vida publica, normal que no lo conozcamos. Bueno espero impaciente nuevas historias y anecdotas, gracias.

----------


## Juandi

Yo supongo que es la envidia (nuestro pecado nacional) la principal responsable del “silencio” en torno a Javier Antón. En Francia (país con fama de chauvinistas) la cosa hubiera sido muy distinta. En ese país, donde a cantantes que sólo tuvieron una canción de éxito en toda su vida se les recuerda con cariño y devoción, seguramente se le hubiera invitado a todos los congresos aunque sólo fuese para estar entre los pasillos, hacerse fotos y formar tertulias. (O algo así; que conste que esto me lo acabo de inventar, sólo es un ejemplo). De ninguna manera hubieran permitido que la memoria colectiva perdiera una referencia así.

Pero España es diferente. Creo que la palabra “silenciado” es la más adecuada, no porque nadie le haya hecho callar, sino porque rara vez se le nombra, con lo cual veinte años después las nuevas generaciones ignoran por completo su existencia.

----------


## ignoto

Debo decir que intenté, sin éxito, que se invitara a Javier Antón al congreso nacional del 2008 para que dirigiera un coloquio mágico en la feria durante uno de los "descansos" (esos ratos sin galas ni conferencias).

Se me indicó (tajántemente) que pensase en otro mago.

De ahí salió una idea que... ya contaré.

Nota: El coloquio se hubiera realizado a escasos metros de una actividad que se realizaba casi a la misma hora. ¿Os imagináis quien ha sido contratado para esa actividad?

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Quién, quién? ¿Max Maven?  :P  :P  :P  :P 


 Vaaaaale, era una broooooma...
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## ignoto

> ¿Max Maven?  :P  :P  :P  :P


Max Maven viene en el congreso del año cero.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## winehouse

me gustaria ver, si se puede ver en la pagina de blogdemagia un homenaje a Javier.........


Juandi trata de pasar los videos VHS a Dvd y de ahi es mas facil a youtube

----------


## MJJMarkos

O sea que en su propia asociación le negaron muchos...

O sea que su número estaba "bajo sospecha"...

O sea que pertenecía al comité organizador...

O sea que tu eres bastante cercano a él...

Yo ya tengo la otra "cara de la moneda" (la otra visión de la historia), no puedo decir nada ya que ni me atañe ni me han dado permiso (la otra cara de la moneda son grandes de España y varios... y no sólo Close-Ups...).

En fin... que cada uno saque su conclusión. A mi me sirve para ver ciertos puntos... y cómo se puede llegar a juzgar sin saber... y cómo infectar opiniones a base de historias épicas a medias tintas...

Nadie silenció a nadie... y leyéndote Juandi... me queda más claro aún.

El cariño, homenajes, respeto y honor se ganan... y no con premios FISM, ni nacionales, sino de otra forma...

Tu lo has dicho Juandi... la envidia... la envidia... y los feos a distancia... pero de quién a quién? Quién tuvo el HORRIBLE FEO? Quién tuvo el primero? Quién tenía la envidia? Quién veía peligrar su "éxito" por culpa del otro?  8) 

Sin acritud.

----------


## Kiko

Juandi, creo que para los que no vieron al acto de Javier Antón es imposible juzgarlo, ni disfrutarlo. La mayoría de gente en este foro está en esa situación.

Mi sugerencia es que todos lo tendríamos mucho más claro si se pone el video del acto en si. Y ya no solo por juzgarlo o disfrutarlo, sino satisfacer una curiosidad fundamental para la cultura mágica. Pienso que esta sería la mejor forma para que dicha magia no quede "oculta" o "silenciada".

Obviamente con el beneplácito de Javier Antón, estoy seguro que se podrá conseguir algún video (y más si estás tu detrás) que bajar a youtube o al menos a alguna página tipo megaupload para que desde aquí lo podamos ver todos.

Gracias en todo caso y un abrazo,
Kiko

----------


## ignoto

Eso sin contar que si hay una irregularidad, o se denuncia públicamente (porque se puede demostrar) o son habladurías de comadres.
Sin importar lo grandes magos que sean las comadres.

Y si se puede demostrar y no se denuncia públicamente por algún motivo, o se explica el motivo (puede existir, por qué no) o no se denuncia en absoluto.

Otra cosa es que se haya denunciado y yo no me enterara (cosa perfectamente posible porque vivo mas en el limbo que un cúmulo o porque sucediera antes de entrar yo en el mundillo) ni haya surgido en ninguna conversación.

Algo bastante raro al respecto es que cuando he preguntado a gente que lleva muchos (pero muchos, muchos) años en esto, no recuerden ningún problema al respecto (pregunté a gentes como Juan Gurrea o Paco de Andrés no a cualquiera). Incluso les resultó chocante el caer de pronto en que ese hombre hubiera desaparecido de escena.

Es cierto que son gente un tanto peculiares (Juan Gurrea tiene una lista de premios detrás que tumba de espaldas y Paco de Andrés está detrás del éxito de muchos). Entre otras cosas son magos de escena.

Obviamente, pregunté porque a mi lo que me interesaba era mi coloquio en la feria del nacional.

A última hora, los beneficiados serán... ¡Andá! Si todavía no se lo he preguntado a ellos!

----------


## Juandi

El tema original de este hilo era ¿Quiénes son Javier y Ana y por qué no he oído hablar nunca de ellos? Mi principal intención al participar aquí ha sido responder a esta cuestión.

El tema secundario ha sido “el del violín”, provocado por un fragmento de una entrevista, en el cual, aunque Javier Antón no nombra (intencionadamente) a nadie, hace un gesto (un guiño) al entrevistador para que lo entienda y éste reproduce el gesto, para que se entienda.




> PT: ¿Quién tiene la culpa? 
> 
> Javier Antón, tras esta pregunta, me sonríe, se lleva las manos al aire simulando sostener entre ellas un violín que hace sonar, y me dice: 
> 
> JA: El que quiera entender... que entienda.


Sobre este tema he intentado pasar de puntillas. Se presta mucho a comentarios de verdulería, sin pruebas y, en la medida de lo posible, prefiero evitarlo. Entre otras cosas porque no conduce a nada.


Mañana contestaré a algunos aspectos puntuales, que hoy se me acaba el tiempo.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## Juandi

Gracias, Kiko, por el interés que manifiestas (no eres el único; gracias también a McPincho, Ravenous y Santiago Michel entre otros) en ver el número de Javier. Estoy en ello y creo que con un poco de tiempo y paciencia algo se podrá conseguir.

Un gran problema es que no existe ninguna toma buena que haga justicia al número. La mejor disponible, en mi opinión, es la que grabó para el programa “Un, dos, tres...” nada más ganar el nacional de Logroño. Pero Javier siempre detestó esa toma porque Chicho le quitó la música para ponerle “otra más bonita” con lo que desvirtuó mucha de la emoción que el número transmitía. 

(Curiosamente, un par de semanas más tarde, en el “Un, dos, tres...” salieron las músicas de “Candilejas”  y “Así habló Zaratustra” para ambientar situaciones. ¡Qué cosas!)

Se lo comenté la última vez que hablé con él y se mostró en desacuerdo. Me recordó que en esa ocasión faltaban dos de los juegos que más tarde se incluirían para el mundial, que los aparatos eran “los primeros definitivos” (ya comenté en otro post anterior que todos los aparatos fueron reconstruidos), que el número aún no estaba rodado (en el anterior mensaje olvidé mencionar que el número fue estrenado el mismo día de la competición; esta fue la segunda o como mucho tercera vez que se representaba)...

Pero como tú muy bien has indicado (o al menos lo has insinuado), el mejor antídoto contra el silencio es... la divulgación. Y como yo estoy empeñado en esta historia, estoy seguro de que más tarde o más temprano todos podréis ver el número. 

Los pasos que tengo que dar:
Primero: Negociar y conseguir los “permisos”.
Segundo: Digitalizar y comprimir.
Tercero.: Colgar. Cuando lleguemos a este punto tendré que pedir ayuda porque no tengo ni puñetera idea.

¡Hasta pronto! Mágicos saludos.

----------


## margot

Holla Amigos

Aquí estoy de nuevo
La versión que tengo del FISM de Madrid, fue hecha por NHK y vendida para el mundo entero. I  Pienso  que a ejemplo de lo que sucede con  otras FISM, no es necesaria autorización para colocar en el Internet.
Pienso que sería muy útil, que los magos de ahora podrían hacer su evaluación. Sin embargo tiene que  pensar que los gustos  divergem y es por eso que la magia tiene tantas modalidades…
Hasta pronto
Margot

Una vez mas las desculpas por el intento de escrebir en castellano...

----------


## Ravenous

Margot, ¿significa eso que tienes la actuación grabada? Si fuera así, quizá sería más facil pedirle permiso a Juan Antón (cosa que aunque por estar publicada no es legalmente necesario, nunca está de más a mi entender) para que se cuelgue en alguna parte.


Juandi, en el caso de la grabación del un, dos, tres, con algún programilla simple de edición puede solucionarse lo de la música, sustituyéndola por la correcta. Espero que eso ayude, porque mi curiosidad está más despierta con cada mensaje en este tema, y está cercana a devorarme .  :Wink:

----------


## margot

Ravenous

El programa del FISM de Madrid que tengo, es lo que pasó en la TV japonesa.

Como nunca hay colocado ningún vídeo en el Internet, mañana  pedire ayuda a un amigo (también mago) para intentar resolver lo problema.

Margot

----------


## Juandi

> ... y cómo se puede llegar a *juzgar sin saber*... y cómo *infectar* opiniones a base de historias épicas a medias tintas...
>  (...)
> Sin acritud.


¿Sin acritud, dices? Curiosa manera de entender la palabra. Claro que no es la primera vez que te diriges a mí en términos despectivos. La otra vez no respondí porque sólo afectaba a mi persona. Pero esta vez hay más implicados. Así que vayamos por partes.




> O sea que en su propia asociación le negaron muchos...


Efectivamente. Ya el premio nacional levantó ampollas en muchos, en Zaragoza y fuera de ella. Concretamente en Zaragoza estaba lo que llamamos “la vieja guardia” de la que, posiblemente, hable más extensamente en otro momento. Por ahora me limitaré a constatar que, efectivamente, se abrió una agria polémica entre los que estaban a su favor y los que estaban en contra, la cual se recrudeció tras ganar el mundial.




> O sea que su número estaba "bajo sospecha"...


Esa es la opinión de Max Maven. También en el extranjero hubo a quienes no les hizo mucha gracia el triunfo de Javier Antón y no se cortaron un pelo en decirlo.




> O sea que pertenecía al comité organizador...


Cierto. La Asociación Mágica Aragonesa consiguió en Lausana 82 el privilegio de organizar el FISM 85 que, en principio se iba a celebrar en Zaragoza. (Por motivos de infraestructura se llevó a cabo en Madrid). Naturalmente (tanto si les hacía gracia como si no) la “vieja guardia” no podía prescindir de ninguna manera de la valía y de los conocimientos de Javier Antón. Concretamente fue el encargado de la contratación de artistas.

Por cierto, me viene al pelo para comentar que la contratación de Max Maven fue forzada por presiones directas de la FISM. Vamos, que cuando Maven dice que los congresos FISM están llenos de trapicheos sabe muy bien de lo que habla. El prestigioso mentalista en su actuación realizó un solo juego: Dio a elegir una carta a una espectadora y fue capaz de adivinarla leyéndole el pensamiento. Fin.




> O sea que tu eres bastante cercano a él...


Bastante cercano, no. Muy cercano. Así lo indiqué claramente en mi primer mensaje de este hilo y lo repito sin ningún inconveniente. Lo cual me sitúa en una situación de privilegio porque la mayoría de las cosas que estoy contando las conozco, no de primera mano porque Javier me las haya contado, sino porque las he vivido personalmente. 

Por otra parte considero que es muy importante que los que lean mis mensajes sepan que, a pesar de que intento ser lo más honesto y ecuánime que soy capaz de alcanzar, mi posición es la que es y no puede ser de otra manera. Que nadie se llame a engaño.




> Yo ya tengo la otra "cara de la moneda" (la otra visión de la historia), no puedo decir nada ya que ni me atañe ni me han dado permiso (la otra cara de la moneda son grandes de España y varios... y no sólo Close-Ups...).


Esta parte es la que más me cuesta entender. Lo único que veo claro es que tu posicionamiento es “en contra”, pero por lo demás sólo me surgen preguntas. ¿Quieres decir que careces de una opinión propia ya que la que tienes es la que te han contado otros? ¿Puede deducirse que no puedes expresar la opinión de “grandes de España” porque los dejarías en mal lugar? (Si fuese para decir algo “bueno”, que no les avergonzase, podrías decirlo aquí abiertamente sin necesidad de pedirles permiso, digo yo). ¿O se trata de volver a introducir el tema de la “bipolaridad” que yo trato de evitar?




> En fin... que cada uno saque su conclusión.


Totalmente de acuerdo, porque es un hecho seguro: cada cual llegará a sus propias conclusiones.




> ... y cómo se puede llegar a juzgar sin saber...


Ejem.




> ... y cómo infectar opiniones a base de historias épicas a medias tintas...


Aunque ya expresé al principio lo ofendido que me siento por el desprecio manifestado en la frase, quisiera comentar algo también con respecto al contenido.

En efecto, se trata de una historia épica. Mucho más épica de lo que hasta la fecha he narrado y más épica, incluso, de lo que yo sería capaz de expresar. Los mayores sufrimientos se produjeron durante la fase de gestación del número, de lo cual todavía no he hablado (es posible que cuente en otra ocasión algunos pormenores) fase en la que, entre otras incidencias se produjeron varias inundaciones y un secuestro.




> Tu lo has dicho Juandi... la envidia... la envidia... y los feos a distancia... pero de quién a quién? Quién tuvo el HORRIBLE FEO? Quién tuvo el primero?


¿Estás seguro de que quieres que cuente lo del HORRIBLE FEO (estoy de acuerdo con el calificativo y con las mayúsculas)? ¿De verdad quieres que diga quién cometió el primero?

Tengo la fuerte sospecha de que desconoces la respuesta.




> Quién tenía la envidia? Quién veía peligrar su "éxito" por culpa del otro?  8)


Tú lo has dicho antes y yo lo he corroborado: cada cual llegará a sus propias conclusiones. Para mí, es blanco y en botella. Pero no faltará quien opine lo contrario.

Mágicos saludos. (Tened cuidado al cogerlos, no os vaya a contagiar algo)

----------


## Juandi

Para los curiosos y antes de que me lo preguntéis.

El primer local que alquiló Javier Antón para sus ensayos fue un sótano de su barrio, en las cercanías del Ebro. Al principio estaba hecho una auténtica porquería. Costó mucho trabajo limpiarlo y pintarlo (mira, de eso me encargué yo junto con un par de estudiantes que busqué). Pero de poco nos sirvió. La proximidad del río provocaba constantes filtraciones (sin necesidad de ninguna crecida) lo que ocasionó que, en varias ocasiones se inundase hasta medio metro de alto, estropeando (a veces de manera irreversible) los aparatos almacenados.

¿Os acordáis del secuestro que sufrió el famoso futbolista de la selección española Enrique Castro (Quini) por parte del grupo terrorista GRAPO? La wikipedia dice:





> Fue liberado el 25 de marzo de 1981 en una espectacular operación de la Policía Nacional Española, que lo rescató de un zulo situado en los bajos de un almacén de Zaragoza.


¿Vais cayendo? Pues no, no era el nuestro. Era el de al lado y además el secuestro había tenido lugar unos meses antes. Con todo (pensad que estábamos en plena transición) la policía apareció por allí en alguna ocasión para interesarse por las extrañas actividades que pudieran desarrollarse en un local tan inhóspito que no era posible realizar nada de provecho en él.

Pues eso. Un par de anécdotas más que añadir a las ya comentadas.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> ¿Sin acritud, dices? Curiosa manera de entender la palabra. Claro que no es la primera vez que te diriges a mí en términos despectivos. La otra vez no respondí porque sólo afectaba a mi persona. Pero esta vez hay más implicados. Así que vayamos por partes.


Veo que ese "comentario" te ha hecho leerme como no hay que leerme.




> Por otra parte considero que es muy importante que los que lean mis mensajes sepan que, a pesar de que intento ser lo más honesto y ecuánime que soy capaz de alcanzar, mi posición es la que es y no puede ser de otra manera. Que nadie se llame a engaño.


Pues a eso me refería, a que siempre hay dos versiones de un hecho que enfrenta a dos entes.




> Esta parte es la que más me cuesta entender. Lo único que veo claro es que tu posicionamiento es “en contra”, pero por lo demás sólo me surgen preguntas. ¿Quieres decir que careces de una opinión propia ya que la que tienes es la que te han contado otros? ¿Puede deducirse que no puedes expresar la opinión de “grandes de España” porque los dejarías en mal lugar? (Si fuese para decir algo “bueno”, que no les avergonzase, podrías decirlo aquí abiertamente sin necesidad de pedirles permiso, digo yo). ¿O se trata de volver a introducir el tema de la “bipolaridad” que yo trato de evitar?


Yo me he encargado de "estudiar" por así decirlo las versiones (o las accesibles al menos, porque Javier Antón... ni rastro). Me he interesado en el tema, siempre desde un punto de vista OBJETIVO. Ni me va ni me vienen violines, o millones para montar un número... simplemente quería saber qué pasó con uno de los grandes. ¿No tenemos derecho los que no tuvimos "la suerte" (por decirlo de alguna manera, ya que me parece lamentable todo lo sucedido) de presenciar esos "pikes"?

Mi opinión es propia, pero por desgracia sí, se basa en lo que me han contado otros. Yo ya he oido de Javier Antón hace mucho (por Rafael Sánchez Gámez) y de ahí mi interes.

Sobre lo de la opinión de otros, pues sí, es una opinión personal de ellos, y yo no soy nadie para vertir NADA en un foro que no salga de mi boca. En pocas palabras, que oigo pero no hablo...

Deduce con RAZÓN y PENSANDO, no puedo expresar esa opinión de otros porque no me pertenece, y porque, como tu bien has evitado hasta ahora, sería echar más mierda.

Pero sí soy adecuado para "apuntar" que ni eres imparcial (a pesar de tus intentos), ni estás siendo consecuente con lo de "no quiero echar leña al fuego". Simplemente eso...




> Aunque ya expresé al principio lo ofendido que me siento por el desprecio manifestado en la frase, quisiera comentar algo también con respecto al contenido.


No me refería a ti, sino al "por qué" del traer ahora el tema, al por qué de mencionar a Juan Tamariz (el del violín... parece que hay miedo en nombrarle...) en una entrevista donde el interés radicaba en su magia. O al menos a mi el interés me lo suscitava por eso.

Perdoname (sinceramente!) si has pensando que lo de "historias épicas que infectan" iba por ti!!!! Tu sólo te has limitado a dar tu visión, nada más. De ahí el mal entendido (o quizás de esa vez en la que te sentistes agredido).




> ¿Estás seguro de que quieres que cuente lo del HORRIBLE FEO (estoy de acuerdo con el calificativo y con las mayúsculas)? ¿De verdad quieres que diga quién cometió el primero?
> 
> Tengo la fuerte sospecha de que desconoces la respuesta.


Por eso mis preguntas. Porque a mi me interesa saber a fondo qué pasaba, ya que se saca el tema, que se hable sin pelos en la lengua. Creo que se han vuelto a malinterpretar mis palabras o no me he sabido expresar. Hasta ese punto de mi post decía lo que me "estaba pareciendo", el resto son PREGUNTAS REALES. Tengo una versión, pero no la otra (como habrás comprobado porque sé más o menos de qué FEO hablamos...), de ahí mis preguntas... siento si ha parecido que intentaba decir que Javier Antón o sus hallegados empezaron la trifulca...

[quote="Juandi"Mágicos saludos. (Tened cuidado al cogerlos, no os vaya a contagiar algo)[/quote]

De nuevo, siento el malentendido.

----------


## Dramagic

Llevo tiempo siguiendo este caso porque desde que leí el libro de Gea y Luque estoy deseando conocer a Javier Anton.

Sin embargo, hya algo en toda esta historia que me sorprende en cierta medida. Sé de otros mágos que también han tenido roces y piques según ellos con "el del violin", incluso he escuchado como le criticaban y acusaban de impedirles triunfar más.

Sin embargo esos magos son conocidos, siguen trabajando, tienen sus altibajos (tan pronto estan en todos los congresos y festivales como no se les ve en ninguno), pero se reunen con otros magos, y se hacen oir. 

Yo creo que no se puede silenciar a nadie, porque siempre hay alguien para escucharte. 

Javier Anton se retiró del mundo mágico porque estaba resentido con la comunidad mágica. ¿tan pequeña es la comunidad mágica? ¿Cuantos magos de gran nivel estan hoy "olvidados" por las nuevas generaciones? ¿quien se acuerda de Jesferh o Carlos Muro (no van invitados a ningun congreso)? Y ahi siguen, viniendo a la sEI, compartiendo su sabiduria, y recibiendo el cariño de las nuevas generaciones que les van conociendo.

Es una lástima que no podamos disfrutar de sus conocimientos. Ojala algun dia pueda ir a Zaragoza y pueda ir a saludarle y conocerle.

----------


## Juandi

Acepto tus disculpas, MJJMarkos.

Ahora me pregunto a quien te referías con lo de “... y cómo infectar opiniones a base de historias épicas a medias tintas...” puesto que yo soy el único que ha realizado una narración (épica, sin duda) de una parte de la trayectoria de Javier Antón. No hace falta que respondas si crees que puede “enturbiar” el hilo.

Tampoco me queda muy claro si tu interés es por conocer detalles del duelo Javier Antón / Juan Tamariz o por saber que ha sido de Antón y por qué desapareció del mapa mágico español. Aunque por un mensaje tuyo (en la página 3 de este hilo) puede que te interese un debate acerca de la magia de Javier Antón (tal vez comparándola o contraponiéndola a la de Tamariz, no sé). Todo se andará. Mi capacidad de escribir es limitada y no puedo decirlo todo de golpe, pero al paso que vamos, creo que dentro de algún tiempo hablaremos de ello.

Una cosa quiero aclarar porque, a tenor de algo que has dicho tú (además de otros foreros) creo que hay un malentendido con respecto a la palabra “silenciar”.

Yo veo tan claro que con respecto a Javier Antón se ha producido un SILENCIO tan grande (muchos de los jóvenes no han oído hablar nunca de él) que no puedo entender que haya nadie que lo niegue.

En consecuencia, quiero decir lo siguiente: Si alguien ha entendido que Juan Tamariz (o sus allegados, o sus seguidores) es la causa del declive de su carrera o de que no haya vuelto a actuar o de algo por el estilo, YO LO DESMIENTO CATEGÓRICAMENTE. Ya he mencionado en mensajes anteriores algunas de las causas y seguramente en mensajes posteriores indicaré algunas claves más.

Pero necesito tiempo. Ya continuaremos.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Parecéis los del Tomate.....  :-(

----------


## margot

> Juandi, creo que para los que no vieron al acto de Javier Antón es imposible juzgarlo, ni disfrutarlo. La mayoría de gente en este foro está en esa situación.
> 
> Mi sugerencia es que todos lo tendríamos mucho más claro si se pone el video del acto en si. Y ya no solo por juzgarlo o disfrutarlo, sino satisfacer una curiosidad fundamental para la cultura mágica. Pienso que esta sería la mejor forma para que dicha magia no quede "oculta" o "silenciada".
> 
> 
> Kiko


Holla

Finalmente ya esta en Yuotube la rutina vencedora del grand premio de la FISM 85.
Magicos Saludos
Margot

http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=vC1znVoxjus

----------


## ganu

> [
> Holla
> 
> Finalmente ya esta en Yuotube la rutina vencedora del grand premio de la FISM 85.
> Magicos Saludos
> Margot
> 
> http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=vC1znVoxjus


Gran aporte, si señor. A mi me ha parecido una rutina preciosa y muy buena. No se si se merecía ganar el Grand Prix pero a mi me ha encantado.

----------


## McPincho

Simplemente extraordinaria. No tengo más que decir.

----------


## Ravenous

Muchas gracias, Margot. Acabo de verlo y es tremendo. Lástima que parezca tan oscuro...

Me llama la atención que tiene algún punto en común con un número del especial de copperfield del 84. ¿soy el único que lo nota?

----------


## Juandi

¡Pues muchas gracias, Margot!

Afortunadamente y gracias a ti, en lo sucesivo podremos hablar más de aspectos mágicos y menos de otras controversias que han llenado el hilo hasta la fecha.

La toma de la NHK corresponde a la actuación en la Gala de Premiados, no al concurso. Efectivamente, presenta algunas deficiencias técnicas, aparte de la voz en off sobreañadida… Ya comenté que ninguna de las grabaciones disponibles hace justicia al número, pero por lo menos os podréis hacer una idea los que no tuvisteis la suerte de verlo en directo.




> Me llama la atención que tiene algún punto en común con un número del especial de copperfield del 84. ¿soy el único que lo nota?


¡El primero en notarlo fue el propio Javier Antón! Menudo mosqueo pilló. Pensó que David le había plagiado el número. Para mí, el momento de máximo acojone vino cuando David empezó a meter los periquitos en la caja. ¡Pensábamos que los iba a convertir en peces!

Sospechábamos que el parecido iba a ser una fuente inagotable de críticas pero, curiosamente nunca fue así. De hecho esta es la primera vez que se comenta (fuera del círculo privado de Javier Antón) algo al respecto.

Por cierto, aunque creo que no es necesario aclararlo, lo diré. El especial de Copperfield del 84 se emitió en España bastante más tarde. Javier Antón no tuvo conocimiento de este programa hasta entonces y de ninguna manera se inspiró en él. Y a la inversa estoy moralmente seguro que tampoco: la primera representación del número de Javier y Ana tuvo lugar en el CMN de Logroño 84 y considero sumamente improbable que David lo conociera. Los detalles coincidentes hay que considerarlos fruto exclusivamente de la casualidad.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## McPincho

Sobre el video: a la imagen hay poco que hacer, pero la música se puede sobreponer al video facilmente, seguro que mejora mucho. Si no encontrais alguien que lo haga, yo con un poco de tiempo lo puedo hacer, sólo necesito las versiones exactas de las canciones.

----------


## Ravenous

> Por cierto, aunque creo que no es necesario aclararlo, lo diré. El especial de Copperfield del 84 se emitió en España bastante más tarde. Javier Antón no tuvo conocimiento de este programa hasta entonces y de ninguna manera se inspiró en él. Y a la inversa estoy moralmente seguro que tampoco: la primera representación del número de Javier y Ana tuvo lugar en el CMN de Logroño 84 y considero sumamente improbable que David lo conociera. Los detalles coincidentes hay que considerarlos fruto exclusivamente de la casualidad.
> 
> Mágicos saludos.


Pues si, ciertamente es poco probable (ya consulté las fechas antes de hacer el comentario). Debe de ser bastante dificil preparar algo así con tan poca diferencia de tiempo. Que, oye, a lo mejor la gata era una espía americana   :Lol:  , y pasaba los detalles del número al equipo de Copperfield.

Lo que no deja de ser cierto es que como casualidad, es casi la más grande que he visto en mi vida.

----------


## letang

¿Podéis comentar como era ese especial?
He estado buscando por internet pero no encuentro nada.
Y de los especiales que pusieron en Antena 3, que los tenía grabados en VHS tampoco recuerdo nada similar a esa historia.

----------


## Juandi

Se trata del programa de “El Gran Cañón del Colorado” (Especial número 6)

http://www.themagicofdc.com/frames.html

En el número en cuestión, a una niña se le ha escapado el periquito de una jaula. Sale a la calle, de noche, y empieza a buscarlo (de noche, farola, banco, árbol…). David se le acerca e intenta ayudarla. Hace aparecer varios periquitos pero ninguno es el suyo. Mete las aves en un cajón y se transforman en un perro blanco que es lo más parecido a un gato de angora que he visto en mi vida. Finalmente Copperfield hace aparecer a un niño que es portador del periquito perdido. El mago se marcha y los dos niños se quedan embelesados mirando la luna sobre un precioso cielo estrellado.

----------


## letang

¡Ahí va!

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> ¡Ahí va!


o mejor dicho: *Aiba*!!!
(Sí, suena raro, pero es que es euskera)
Realmente: Que casualidaaaad. 

¿Y no se denunció? Fiajos en los casos de varios cantautores contra Michael Jackson. Creo que este es un caso claro.

----------


## letang

:-o Gracias por la info, Ricky, nunca me hubiera imaginado que "Aiba" fuera una expresión euskera. La verdad es que escribirla como la puse yo no queda muy bien, pero no se me ocurría otra manera en castellano.  :Wink1: 

Bueno, yo me creo eso de que nadie copiara a nadie.
Dudo que Copperfield copiara a Antón, y confío en la palabra de Juandi de que Antón tampoco copió a Copperfield porque no tuvo posibilidad de verlo y por la sorpresa que se llevaron cuando vieron el especial de Copperfield.

De todas maneras, si como dice Juandi esto nunca ha sido motivo de discusión, mejor no crearlo ahora, tan tarde...  :Wink1: 

Pero eso sí, la similitud llama la atención.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

No, si yo también tenia dudas del "ahí va" y el Rae no decia nada, así que lo busqué en un diccionario Euskera y... Bingo!  :117: 

Estaba chafardeando por Google (alias sabelotodo) y no encuentro ninguna mancha en el CV de copperfield (excepto el caso actual que es tema económico)

¿Sabeis si David tiene algún antecedente por intentar plagiar a otro mago?

----------


## eidanyoson

Algo he oído. Pero lo que sí es seguro es que  compra juegos a otros magos  (como el juego del escorpión por ejemplo).

 Dicen que tiene gente que se dedica única mente a buscar juegos novedosos para dárselos a David, y luego el y los suyos lo mejoran o lo que sea.

 Pero son rumores, no seamos Tomate (O´malley dixit)

----------


## Juandi

> Estaba chafardeando por Google (alias sabelotodo) y no encuentro ninguna mancha en el CV de copperfield (excepto el caso actual que es tema económico)
> 
> ¿Sabeis si David tiene algún antecedente por intentar plagiar a otro mago?



Ricky: Te contesto con un privado para no entomatar más este hilo que, por cierto, inicialmente está dedicado a Javier Antón, no a Copperfield.

----------


## eidanyoson

> Algo he oído. Pero lo que sí es seguro es que  compra juegos a otros magos  (como el juego del escorpión por ejemplo).
> 
>  Dicen que tiene gente que se dedica única mente a buscar juegos novedosos para dárselos a David, y luego el y los suyos lo mejoran o lo que sea.
> 
>  Pero son rumores, no seamos Tomate (O´malley dixit)


 De todas maneras algo debe de existir en el mundo de la magia cuando existen cosas como esta:

http://www.cita.es/telemagic/

----------


## winehouse

es bastante bueno el acto, ahora solo tendria que ver el acto del que decian que merecia ganar en vez de Javier

----------


## eme-eme

Creo que Juandi ha hecho gran justicia en todo lo que ha contado. Sólo podría añadir muy pequeños matices a sus comentarios.
Estuve en el nacional de Logroño. La noche previa a la actuación de Javier, poniendo todo a punto, fue una de las más intensas que recuerdo en mi vida. De su actuación me quedan dos recuerdos inolvidables. El primero, el dolor de los pellizcos que -fruto de los nervios- me daba en el brazo Mariví, su esposa. El segundo, durante la larguísima ovación final, el mar de lágrimas del público presente. ¡Realmente impresionante!
En mi opinión, el gran pecado de Javier fue el de querer ser libre en un mundo en el que, por aquella época, tenías que estar alineado con alguien.
Y por haberlo conseguido fue odiado hasta extremos difíciles de imaginar.

----------

